# Boilie und Dip



## Lupus (3. November 2003)

Endlich bin ich auch mal wieder onboard und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt!
:b 
Rezepte für Boilies habe ich jetzt schon viele gelesen aber wo finde ich wie man diese genau (für doofe quasi) herstellt? 
Also wie manscht man das Zeug zusammen worauf muss ich achten? Ich weiß nichtmla ob die nun gekocht werden in den Ofen kommen oder in die Mikro (hab ich mal gelesen das geht wohl auch)
Kann man Dips auch selber herstellen;+ ? Und wenn ja wie?

Wie fischt man den nun eigentlich richtig mit den Kugeln? Am Festblei oder würde das auch mit "normaler" Durchlaufmontage funktionieren, von wegen wenig wiederstand und so:b !

Hab mal mit Boielies in einem kl. Tümpel geangelt und, weil die Dinger nicht auf Weite mussten, an der Pikerrute (was für ne Kombi :q ) gleich ganz auf das Blei verzichtet! 
Hat mit einen 5pfd. gebracht aber an der Talsperre geht das bestimmt nicht?  Ne halbe Stunde später ist mir dann noch einer nach kurzem Drill ausgestiegen jetzt will ich das natürlich richtig machen!
Ich zähl auf euch!!:z


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. November 2003)

Hi,
für die Boilieherstellung tut man sich erstmal am besten mit 2-3 Kollegen zusammen. Dann gibt man nicht so schnell auf.

Anschliessend misst man die zutaten ab. für 1 kg Trockenmix rechne mal ungefähr 10 eier grösse M (ca 8 grösse L). Dann mischt man die zutaten. Alles was irgendwie Pulverförmig ist in einem behältnis (per Hand), alles was irgendwie Flüssig ist (mit nem langsamem! Handmixer, sonst ist zuviel luft unter der Eimasse) in einem anderen, ansonsten ist der Teig hinterher nicht homogen. (es gibt wenige ausnahmen von dieser regel, das steht dann aber  auf der Verpackung) Man sollte etwas mehr Trockenmix anfertigen! und in reserve halten, falls es zu flüssig wird.

Jetzt kommt der Flüssige unsinn langsam unter Rühren zum Trockenen. (Wir nutzen zum Rühren eine kräftige langsamlaufende Bohrmaschine und einen passenden Quirl zum Mörtelanrühren (ca 6-7€ im Baumarkt)
Irgendwann gehts nur noch per Hand, also gut Frühstücken.
Idealerweise ist der Teig hinterher fest und nicht mehr klebrig (ähnlich dem Mürbeteig für Spritzgebäck) ansonsten muss noch was Trockenmix (gut das wir mehr gemacht haben) oder Ei (gut das der Aldi nicht weit ist) dabei

Dann muss man irgendwie Würste im passenden Durchmesser hinbekommen. Handrollen geht nicht, da der Durchmesser nicht passt. Also nimmt man eine Silikonpresse für loses Silikon (Keine Kartuschenpresse) aus dem Malerbedarf oder einen für die Tüllen Passenden Fleischwolf. Stabile Tüllen gibts im versandhandel, die müssen so zugeschnitten werden, dass der Durchmesser der Würste passt. Dabei verhunzt man schonmal eine, also mit den kleinsten Durchmessern anfangen!

Die würste werden dann einzeln in den Roller gelegt und 2-3x hin und hergerollt. Werden die Boilies nicht voll, sind die würste zu dünn, also Tülle leicht erweitern, kann man die würste nicht rund rollen oder werden die murmeln eiförmig, ist der Durchmesser der Würste zu gross, also neue Tülle her.

Die fertigen Boilies werden dann mit etwas Trockenmix (damit sie nicht zusammenkleben) in eine Kiste getan. sie sollten nicht übereinander liegen! (Bei passender anordnung von Roller, kiste und Tisch geht das ohne anfassen)

Dann muss der unsinn nur noch gekocht werden, damit die eiweisse gerinnen. Althergebracht in einem grossen Topf mit viel wasser und nicht zuviele auf einmal. Dauer althergebracht: bis sie schwimmen.
Da gibts aber neuerdings die unterschiedlichsten Methoden (Backofen, Mikrowelle, Dämpfen, kochen im Kochbeutel, Friteuse mit wasser benutzen...) und ansichten (nur kurz, damit sie weich und gehaltvoll bleiben, oder länger, damit die Krebse und Brassen nicht alle fressen) drüber. 
Im Backofen und Microwelle bastelt man aber auch gerne mal nen Satz Pop-Ups, also vorsicht. Für den Anfang sollte man sich ws. am besten an die Uraltmethode halten.

Dann aus dem Wasser fischen, und auf ein Handtuch o.ä. zum Trocknen geben. Anschliessend sollten sie ein paar tage bei guter belüftung Trocknen, bis sie die Passende Konsistenz haben. Dann sollte man sie konservieren. Die meisten frieren sie einfach ein, man kann sie aber auch Durchtrocknen, oder in reichlich Zucker packen Unten im Behältnis bildet sich ne Zucker Restfeuchtigkeit-suppe, die man entfernen sollte. Man kann aber auch konservierer in den Mix geben, oder die kugeln in Melasse einlegen und und und.  

Dips kann man sich u.a. aus Zuckersirups (Barbedarf, Spirituosenläden oder gute Supermärkte) Melasse, Honig, Leberextrakten, Flavors (Vorsicht!) und ähnlichem basteln. Die glörke sollte wegen der Haltbarkeit aber Überzuckert o.ä. sein!

Welche Montage ist eigentlich relativ (Haar ist natürlich sowieso klar). Das Festblei (Selbsthakmontage) hat sich aber als ideal erwiesen, da dort der Fisch, wenn er was merkt gleich gehakt ist. Bei ner Durchlaufmontage muss man erstmal anschlagen, oft ist man dabei nicht schnell genug. 
Wichtig ist nur die Hakengrösse und Drahtstärke, je kleiner, desto besser haken sie, und desto mehr Fisch bringen sie, aber desto weicher muss man drillen, damit der Fisch nicht ausschlitzt. Wenn grosse Haken einmal hängen, dann hängen sie.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (4. November 2003)

@ Gerätefetischist
Das war ja mal wieder eine ausführliche Abhandlung zum Thema von Dir - aber genau sowas hab ich auch immer noch gesucht. So ganz perfekt sind unsere Selbstroller nämlich immer noch nicht...    

#r #r #r 

Pilkman


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

ich fische nicht mehr mit Boilies mache aber meinen Dip selber.

Ahornsirup und flüssigen Honig 1:1 als Basis
satt und reichlich flüssiges Backaroma Vanille
guter Schuß Amaretto
Spritzer Erdnussöl


ich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mi meinem Dip. Ich fische hauptsächlich Partikel (Erdnüsse und Mais).


----------



## Lupus (4. November 2003)

*Boilies für jedermann*

WOW,
das war mal ne echt schnelle und umfangreiche Antwort DANKE  Geraetefetischist (natürlich auch an die anderen!)das ist echt hilfreich gewesen!! Ich bin echt immer wieder begeistert von dem Board einfach nicht zu vergleichen mit allen anderen Seiten die ich sonst kenne!! 
Ich trotzdem nochmal nachhacken (wie passend  ) Ich will keine Fehler machen und die Fische verscheuchen!!

Wie lang dauert die Trocknerei? 1 Tag 2 Tage  ne Woche? 
Was kostet den so ein Boilieroller? 

Den Trockenmix kann ich auch fertig kaufen oder eben selber zusammenbauen?

Klingt eigentlich alles nicht so schwierig wenn ich mir meine Trockenmasse selber mache auf was muss ich besonders achten?:b 

Danke Nochmal:m


----------



## Lupus (4. November 2003)

*Karpfen sind trinken Alkohol?*

@ Truttafriend wie jetzt Amareto da hast du Ernsthaft schon was drauf gefangen????? Wohl nen Alkoholiker Karpfen


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

es gibt Aromen die sind Fettlöslich, Wasserlöslich oder Alkohol-löslich. Der Amaretto und das Erdnussöl sorgen für einen Transfer der Aromen im Wasser. 
Besoffen waren die Karpfen noch nicht:q 

Man soll es ja auch nicht übertreiben:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. November 2003)

Wie lange das Trocknen Dauert hängt von der Umgebung ab, bei uns im Heizungskeller reicht ein Tag, in der Garage brauchts auch schon mal ne woche.

Boilieroller sollte man sich gleich nen Grossen (Mammutroller) zulegen, spart enorm zeit. Gibts neu ab 20€.

Den Mix kann man auch fertig kaufen, in I-Net kursieren aber auch zig gute und billige selbstmischrezepte. Nimm auf jeden fall ein bewährtes Rezept. Ansonsten lässt sich ein Teig auch schon mal nicht mehr verarbeiten, oder schwimmt.

Ans Rezeptekreieren sollte man sich nur mit Kenntnis der Eigenschaften der Zutaten ranwagen, oder den ein oder anderen Hunderter an Verhunzten zutaten einplanen. (Einfache Katzenfutter/Hundefutter/Forelli + Griess -Mixe mal ausgenommen)

@ Truttafriend
Vermischt sich in deinem Mix das Erdnussöl mit dem Rest ohne Emulgator? Ansonsten müsste es doch obendrauf schwimmen und wirkungslos sein. 
Meine Glörke besteht normal aus einem Sirup, Honig und Kryston Ambio + Prise Salz. Alles wasserlöslich, von Alk und öl im Dip halte ich nichts. Alk ist zu flüchtig, öl nicht wasserlöslich ohne einen Emulgator wie z.b. Lecitin.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2003)

hast Recht Holger.
Ohne Emulgator geht da nichts. da ich in der Chemiebranche im Labor sitze aber nicht wirklich das Problem.
Ich wollte jetzt nicht einen Chemievortrag halten, aber ich habe  Diglyceride mit Essigsäure verestert. Das is ein einfacher Kochvorgang ohne Aparatur. In der Lebensmittelbranche ein üblicher Emulgator (hat glaub sogar eine E-Nummer).
Du zwingst einen ja aus dem Nächkästchen zu plaudern #h 

Das Erdnussöl ist vorallendingen als "Kleber" gedacht. Der Dip bleibt einfach länger am Köder hängen. Auch mit Fetttropfen.

Es gibt aber gute Dips im Handel. Ich weiss nicht ob Lupus sein Karpfenangeln so umfangreich aufziehen wollte.

Respekt vor deinem Knowhow#r


----------



## Lupus (5. November 2003)

Äh wie Emulgator den bekomm ich auch im Laden? Und wer zum Teufel ist Kryston Ambio den;+ 
Licitin ist doch das Zeug was ich auch in jeder Apotheke bekomme:b ? Oder wie und das Licitin ist das das Mittel das alle Substanzen miteinander Verbindet? (Sorry bin nbischn langsam#t ) 

Können Karpfen eigentlich wirklich Farben erkennen? Oder nur schwarz weiß? Ich frag weil man ja auch überlegen sollt welche Farbe die Boilies bekommen sollten!

(Von Stieren sagt man ja auch die würden auf das rote Tuch losgehen dabei sehen die nur schwarz weiß)

:a


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. November 2003)

Kryston Ambio ist sone Leber-Vitamin... zutat für Boilies. Gibts ähnlich auch von anderen Anbietern, aber da weiss ich die Namen grad nicht. (beim Pelzer heissts Maximino)

Ein Emulgator ist ein Stoff, der dafür sorgt, dass sich zwei eigentlich abstossende Stoffe, wie Wasser und Öl doch miteinander verbinden (und eine Emulsion bilden).

Da gibts natürlich mehrere. Lecitin ist aber ein sehr gebräuchlicher, der z.B. auch in der Mayonnaise dafür sorgt, dass das Fett nicht oben schwimmt, sondern sich mit dem Rest verbindet. Man bekommts wohl auch isoliert in der Apotheke und von Boiliezutatenvertreibern, aber im Eigelb sind auch grosse Mengen davon vorhanden.

Also was und wie Karpfen sehen, werden wohl nur die Karpfen wissen. Aber sie können ansonsten gleiche Gelbe und rote Boilies auseinanderhalten. Das hab ich getestet. Ausserdem haben sie sowohl Stäbchen als auch Zäpfchen im Auge, also geh ich mal vom Farbsehen aus, wenn auch nicht in unserem Spektralbereich.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Lupus (6. November 2003)

Verstehe so langsam aber sicher komme ich der Sacher näher!
Also du machst mich Neugierig wie bitte hast du die Farbsehkraft der Karpfen getestet:b ?
Bist du (oder sonst jemand) der Meinung das gewisse Farben eher eine Scheuchwirkung haben?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. November 2003)

Ich hab nen Klaren und Flachen alten Hammerteich direkt hinterm Haus. Da hab ich einfach eine Woche Rote Kugeln gefüttert und anschliessend gelbe und Rote zusammen eingeworfen. Die gelben wurden erst vorsichtig angetestet, als alle roten weg waren.

Mag also durchaus auch möglich sein, das man Karpfen auch negativ Konditionieren kann.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## The_Duke (6. November 2003)

Wir haben dieses Jahr Anfang März ca. 25 kg Boilies gemacht, darunter auch welche mit Pistazien/Caramel-Geschmack (ungefärbt) zum direkten Gebrauch im noch kalten Wasser. 
Nach zwei Tagen Trocknung im Heizungskeller (Gasheizung!), haben wir einen Teil der Kugeln (18mm) an Montagen gebastelt und komplett in Zuckerrübensirup (Grafschafter Goldsaft) geschmissen und fast zwei Wochen ziehen lassen.
Angefüttert haben wir dann mit gequollenem Hartmais, wobei dem Kochwasser auch von diesem Goldsaft zugegeben wurde, und kleineren Boilies (14mm).
3 Angler haben am Wochenende ab 4. April 8 Karpfen zwischen 6 Pfund und 13 Pfund gefangen...und ich war nicht dabei, da man mir kurzfristig ne Schicht reingedrückt hatte


----------



## Lupus (8. November 2003)

@Geraetefetischist das hört sich logisch an!
Würde wohl bedeuten das man mit einer möglichst seltenen Farbe möglichst lange füttert bis man dann mit der Rute zum Wasser geht! Die Karpfen müssten jetzt der Meinung sein das die Kugeln total ungefährlich und super lecker sind!

Wenn ich das so lese sollte man gute Konntakte zur Lebensmittelindustrie haben:q !!
@ The Duke, in Sirup??? waren die Dinger dann nicht wieder völlig weich? Und die klebrige Pampe löst sich doch in kaltem Waser niemals vom Boilie!? Habt ihr das anstelle eines Dips verwendet oder iwe jetzt? Und ihr habt die tatsächlich mit der Montage in das Zeuch geworfen?? Da sollte man wohl Handschuhe dabei haben ist ne klebrige Sache!? Die Montagen kannst du nachher wohl wegwerfen??:c


----------



## Trout killer (23. Dezember 2003)

*21570552*

Hallo Lupus
du kannst auch mit einem durchlauf blei auf Karpfen angeln musst
halt ne selbsthack metohde anwenden hab schon einige so gefangen der schwerste wog 13Pfund 

Gruß 
Trout killer


----------



## aeroplan (6. August 2006)

*Aw: 21570552*



			
				Trout killer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lupus
> du kannst auch mit einem durchlauf blei auf Karpfen angeln musst
> halt ne selbsthack metohde anwenden hab schon einige so gefangen der schwerste wog 13Pfund
> 
> ...




und wodurch hakt sich der fisch dann??#q#q#q#q|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 gruss aeroplan :m


----------



## michel1209 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boilie und Dip*

hallo, muss denn ein fisch immer gleich mit gartengeräten, wie z.B. Hacken, Eggen oder dergleichen maltretiert werden? da reicht doch n handelsüblicher scharfer Angelhaken auch aus oder meint Ihr nicht.....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boilie und Dip*

Hallo Lupus,

Karpfen können im Ultravioletten Farbspektrum sehen (zumindest laut AngelWoche) - also bieten sich logischerweise helle (bis grelle) Boilies an, da die in diesem Farbspektrum deutlich aus dem sonstigen Angebot rausstechen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boilie und Dip*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lupus,
> 
> Karpfen können im Ultravioletten Farbspektrum sehen (zumindest laut AngelWoche) - also bieten sich logischerweise helle (bis grelle) Boilies an, da die in diesem Farbspektrum deutlich aus dem sonstigen Angebot rausstechen.



wußt ich auch noch nicht,heißt also für uns:
wo viel mit boilies etc gefischt wird eher dunkle nehmen wegen schlehcten erfahrungen,und woanders dann das grelle zeugs verwenden.
man hab ich glück das bei uns kaum einer mit kugeln fischt,da kann ich in ruhge meinen mais weiterfüttern:m


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boilie und Dip*

Naja oder man liegt mit Mais massiv daneben 

Auf dem Foto hatten die nämlich ein Maiskorn abgebildet, was im Ultravioletten Spektrum leuchtet, wie eine LED 

Irgendwas scheint aber tatsächlich dran zu sein - unser örtlicher Händler verzeichnet einen regen Ansturm auf quietschefarbene Boilies (extrem schwul-rosa oder neongelb oder neon-rosa und dergleichen) in der letzten Zeit und erhält auch besonders imposante Fangmeldungen als Feedback |kopfkrat

Ganz findige basteln sich quasi Leucht-Schneemänner ans Haar und nutzen dafür unterschiedliche Schockfarben - und fangen damit offenbar auch ordentlich.


----------



## michel1209 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boilie und Dip*

also ich muss mal für fluorfarbene boilies in die bresche springen. im bekanntenkreis wird mit denen sehr gut gefangen. auch wir haben am letzten WE leider einen graser mit 20kg+ durch hauptschnurbruch verloren. dieser ging auch an einen bzw. 2 fluor-nash-pop-up-boilies.
beste grüße micha


----------

